# ***GRAND OPENING*** w/ The Tora�o Family!



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

****GRAND OPENING*** w/ The Toraño Family!*

Come meet the man behind the Exodus 1959 & the Newly released 1959 - 50 year series & officially inaugurate Smoke on the Water! The hottest, largest & most exclusive Cigar Bar in the Country! With a 5000 sq ft interior, massive amounts of ventilation, an exclusive members lounge, an additional 2000 sq ft of exterior seating overlooking a beautiful lake, the largest humidor that I have ever seen (and I've seen plenty), a fully stocked bar, score's of flat screen TV's, & groves of uber comfortable leather chairs.

■ Buy a box of Carlos Toraño cigars and get a FREE 6 Cigar Sampler!
■ Take your picture in the Svedka photo booth with the Svedka girls!
■ Complimentary Wine Tastings
■ Cigar Accessory Raffles
■ Enjoy complimentary Xante Rum
■ Live Roller offering fresh hand rolled cigars.
■ Longest Ash Contest (WINNER WILL WIN A BOX OF CIGARS!)
■ Glenlivet Single Malt Samplings
■ & MUCH MUCH MORE!

This is an event you DO NOT want to miss! In fact bring a sleeping bag and marsh mellows its probable that we'll be partying well into the night, smoking, drinking and having a blast with our fellow brother's and sister's of the leaf!

*Dec 18th*

*Smoke On The Water Cigar Bar
1630 Bell Tower Lane
Weston, Florida 33326*

Contact us at *[email protected]* to be
placed on the mailing list for future events or
call us for directions *954-217-1994*


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: ***GRAND OPENING*** w/ The Toraño Family!*

What day will this be?


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

*Re: ***GRAND OPENING*** w/ The Toraño Family!*

Whoops... I drop the ball there lol Dec. 18th from 7- til ???


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: ***GRAND OPENING*** w/ The Toraño Family!*

That is what I was afraid of, heading up to Ocala to see some family. Have a great time.


----------

